# Weekly Competition 2013-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U F2 R' F' U R2 U2
*2. *R F' R2 F R2 U' R' U R'
*3. *R' F' R U' R F' R F2 R'
*4. *R2 F2 R' F' R F2 U' R U2
*5. *R' U2 F U R' F' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B L' F2 D' F R U L F2 R2
*2. *B' D F' R2 U B R D F2 L' U2 F2 B R2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F
*3. *U' D2 L' D' R L' B2 D2 F' R' F2 R D2 B2 R U2 R L2 F2 B2
*4. *U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 U' B' R' U' B' L F2 R U
*5. *F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 L2 D F' R' D' L2 U2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 R2 U2 B F Rw2 D' L R Uw2 Fw' D' B2 Fw U2 B Uw F R2 F' D B2 U Fw F' Uw2 R' U2 L F2 Rw D' L' B Fw2 F
*2. *B' Fw F' Uw Rw2 B2 Rw R' Uw' U B D2 L' R2 B' Rw' F2 D' R B2 D' B2 Fw2 F2 D U' L Rw2 Fw' D' F' Uw' L2 Rw' Fw Rw Uw R' U Fw
*3. *D' Fw' L2 R' Uw Rw2 R D F' D U2 Rw' R B' Rw' B R2 Fw2 U L2 Uw' Rw B' U Fw D B Fw2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 Rw D' L2 R' Uw2 B2
*4. *B F2 L' B' Fw2 L Rw2 B Rw Uw2 R' D' L' B D2 U' F U' L2 R' D2 U2 Fw2 R U' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw U2 F L Fw2 Rw' F U' B2 F' R' F
*5. *D2 B' R2 D' B2 D2 Fw F R Uw2 Fw' D B2 Fw F2 D' R' B L2 R' B2 R' D R Fw D2 B' F' Rw' Fw2 F' D' U B L' R B Fw F2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 R' B Uw' Rw D' F2 Lw Dw' Lw B2 L2 U2 Rw2 U' F Dw L B' Rw' R2 Bw Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' Lw Dw2 L' D2 L U2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw F' Lw' Rw' R' Uw' R2 F Dw' R2 Dw' F' Dw' Bw' R Fw' Rw2 B2 R' F Dw2 L'
*2. *B2 L2 Lw R' Fw2 F Dw2 R2 Fw' L U' F2 Lw B' Bw Dw B Rw' Dw' U2 L2 U Fw' R2 Bw' Lw' B D2 Dw' U' Bw2 F' L' Rw2 B' Lw2 F L R' B Lw' Fw2 L2 B Rw Fw2 L Bw' L Fw2 D2 B' Fw Dw2 Fw L' B2 Fw F U'
*3. *Rw2 U Bw Lw2 D2 L2 Fw' L' F' Rw B2 Lw' Rw2 D' Dw2 U F Lw2 Rw R' Bw' L2 Fw F2 Rw' D Bw' Lw2 Rw' U' B' F2 L2 Rw Dw2 B' Fw' F' U' Lw2 Bw2 R U2 Fw U2 B' Bw2 F' Uw' R2 Dw Uw' Bw2 F Rw Dw U' Bw2 Uw' L2
*4. *Fw2 Uw2 L2 B F' Lw' R B Fw' F' D2 Uw U2 Bw F2 D Dw B Fw2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw B' D Bw2 D L2 U Rw' Bw' Uw2 U2 Rw F Dw' Uw' B Uw Rw' R B' L Dw' Fw F Lw' Rw R2 Dw Lw' D' Dw Lw Uw' L R' B Bw'
*5. *Bw L' B2 D' B' Fw2 D F' Uw' L' Uw' Bw2 F2 D Uw U2 L2 Rw U2 L Bw' L R' Fw' D2 B' L Lw' Uw B' L B L' Rw2 Fw' D2 F L' B Bw' Lw' Fw Rw' U2 R' F' D' Fw F2 Lw Rw F' Uw Rw2 R' F Dw2 Uw Fw2 F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 L 2L 2B U2 2F' 2L2 B2 L2 3U' F' D' U' 3F2 2F' 2R 2B2 R2 2U L' B' 2D 2F 2U' B2 2U 2F' F2 L2 2L D2 R 3U' B2 2F 2L' D' 2B 2L 2B2 2R2 3U2 F2 2D2 3F' U' F' 2U 2F2 F D' B2 F2 2L' F' D2 2U' 2L D2 3U 2L B2 2B2 3F2 D 3U2 2U' L' B2 2B
*2. *D' 2R' 2B' D' 3U2 F' 2L2 D2 3U' U2 3F R2 U B U' 2L 3R' 3U L' B2 3F2 D2 L 3R2 2B' 3F' 2F F' 2R2 2F' F D2 3U' 2F 2U2 R2 2F 2R' 2U' F2 L U' 3R 2R2 R2 B' D2 2D U 2B F2 R' B 3R R2 F' U F L 3R2 2D2 3R' 2R' B2 2B 3F2 2F2 D2 B 2D
*3. *U 2B' 2D2 U 2R 3F 2F 2L' 3U2 2L2 3R' 3F 2F F R B 2R' D' L D L2 2R' 2F2 2R' 3F' 3U L2 2L 2R2 2D2 3F2 L2 2L 3R U 2L' D' 2D R2 U' 3F' U2 2F2 D' B L 2L2 2R2 2F2 R2 3F2 L B' 3U2 2F2 F 2R2 R2 D2 2D 2U 3F' L' 2L' R' B 3F' D' 2D F2
*4. *2L2 B2 3U' L2 2L2 2R' 2D' U' 2B2 D 2B2 3U2 L 2L' 3R' U' 2L2 2D2 2U' L 2R2 B2 2F2 F L2 F 3U' 2B 3F2 2F' F' D 3R2 2D 3U' 2U' 3R 3F' F2 2D2 3U2 R 2F R2 B' 2L2 2U' B 2R 3U2 2L2 3R 3U' 3R' 2B 2F' F' 2L' R' 2B' F' 3U' 2B R' B2 L R B 2D 2B
*5. *B' 2R 3U' L2 2D 3R' 2R D2 2D 2U2 U' 3R2 D R2 B' 2B2 2F2 U' 3R' 2R2 2U' R F 2D2 U' 2L' 3R D' 2U U B' U' 2B2 2L' 3U' 2F L2 2L2 R U B2 D' R2 U 2B2 3R R' B' 2B 3F2 3R U 2R' D' 2R' F' D' 2R B L 2L 2R R' 2B' F2 3R2 F2 3U2 U' 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 2L 3D 2U' 2L' 2R' 2B2 3B 2L2 3B 3R 3D2 2B2 3B' 2F R' 2F2 3U 3L R2 3B' D' 2F2 U 3R' 2F2 F' D2 U2 B 2F2 3D 2L2 2B2 3B2 F 2L 2B L R 3U 3F L 2R' U2 L2 B 2B2 2D L 2D L R 3B' R2 3B' 2U 2B' 3B 3F D 3U 2F' 2U 2R2 3D' U2 3L2 D' 3B' 2F 2L2 3B' R' 2D L' 3L2 3F 2L' 2R2 R' U 3L2 3R2 2U 3R2 B 3D' 2U 2F2 2U2 2B2 L 3U' 3R 3F2 3L' 3B' 3U 2U2
*2. *3B2 F2 3R' U 3R 3D 3U2 B2 2F U' B' R' D' 3D2 2U 3F2 3D R2 3B2 3R F 2D' 3F' 2F2 3L' 2F 3R' D2 3B 2L2 3R' 3B' 3U2 U 2B 2R 2F2 3U' 2B' L2 3L' U' R 2D2 B 3L 2U 2B 3B F 3U 2L R D' 3U' U2 3B 2D' 3R2 2F2 2L 3F 2D' 3D' 3U 2R B 2U 3F 3D 2U' 3F2 3D 3L2 2U' 2R' R 3B2 3D2 2R 3B2 2L' 2R2 2B2 3B R2 F 2U 2F 3R2 3F 2L' 2R2 D 2D' 2R' 3U' 2L' F' 3L2
*3. *2L2 3F2 U' L 3D' 3F2 F 3R 2R 2U' 2L 3U2 B 2F L 3L' 2D' 2B' L2 3L2 3R' 3U' 2L 2U2 2B 2D2 3U2 2U B 3B 3D B 2L' 2U' 2R2 D' 2U' 3F' 2D L 3L2 3B' L2 U B2 3B2 2F' F 3D 3F F2 3R 3U 2U B 3B2 2D 2R' R' 2B' 3F 2D 3B2 2L' 3U U L' B2 F 3L2 2D 2U 2B 2F2 L 2U' U' 2L' 3F' D 3L 2R' F' 3L' D 3R B2 D U2 3B2 F2 3R' R2 B R' 2F' L' 3R2 R' 3D'
*4. *D' 2U 2R' 3B 3U2 3L 3B' F' R' U' 2B 3D 3B2 3F F' 3R 2R2 2F 2L' 3D U2 R' 2F2 F' 2L' R' 3B' D2 3D' 3B' L' R2 F2 2L' 3B2 L' R2 D 3R2 2B 2D 2F' 3U 2B' 2R B' 3B' 2D' 3L' 3R2 2D' 3B 2D U2 2F' F' 3D2 3U2 2U2 3B2 3U F2 3L2 3B2 3U2 2R D2 3B' 3R' 3D 3R 3D2 2R' U' 2B' 2L2 2F L 3L' 3R D' 2U' U B' 2B' 2D2 3R' U2 L2 2F' F 3L2 2D 3D2 2U' 3R 3D F R' F
*5. *D' 2L2 F 3U 3F' 2L 3L 2D' B2 3F' L2 2B' 3D U 2L2 2R' R 2U F2 2L' 3F2 2F2 D' U2 F 2R' B2 F2 2R' 2D U 3R 2F 3L2 3B2 U' 2R' R' 2D' 2U2 L2 2B L' R2 U2 L 3R2 2U 2L' 2R2 D 2D' 3L2 R2 3U 3L2 3B2 3F 3L2 2R2 2B2 2L' 3F2 2F 2L R 2D' L 3L 3R F2 2L' 3F F 2D' 3F2 L2 3L 3R' 2R' R2 2B L' R2 B' 2B2 2L R 3F L 2R2 R 3B2 2F2 2D' 2B 3B' U2 2F2 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U F2 U R' F2 R U2 F' R'
*2. *R' F U' F U2 F' R2 U'
*3. *U' F R2 U R F2 R' U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D F D B2 U' L' R B' F R'
*2. *L2 B' L' B' R2 B D' F2 R' F R2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 F L2
*3. *U2 F' R2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B' D2 B' R U' F2 R2 D F L B L2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Uw' Fw' L' B2 D' L Rw' D B' R U2 L B2 Fw2 F L Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F L' D2 Uw' U L' Fw U' Fw2 F' Uw' R Uw R D' L' R2 Fw R'
*2. *Uw B Rw' B Uw' Rw R F2 D' Uw' L2 U' R' D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw' Rw U2 Rw U' R D Uw L' Fw L' Rw2 R F' Uw' Rw' Uw2 B' Rw2 U2 Fw2
*3. *R' Uw2 L' Uw' U' Fw L Rw' Fw2 R F Rw' D Fw2 Uw B2 L2 Rw' U' B2 D2 B2 Rw2 U' F2 Uw2 Rw B2 U' L' R F2 Rw2 F L Rw2 Uw' U' Rw' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw F2 Dw2 Uw Bw' R B2 Bw' Dw' Lw' D' B' F D Fw' R Fw2 Uw2 R D R B' L' D Uw' Bw Rw' Uw2 B' L' Rw Uw2 L' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R Bw2 L' Lw Bw2 F' Uw2 B2 F2 L2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Lw' Dw Lw' R2 B2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Lw' F2
*2. *Uw U' B Bw Fw F2 D Bw Lw Rw2 R' D2 Uw L R' Dw' Fw Dw L' D' Rw' Fw2 Lw' B' Fw' Dw Rw B D U F R2 D2 Uw Fw' D U2 Lw' Uw2 R F L2 Uw R Dw' Uw2 L' Rw' R' Bw2 R' D2 U' B L' D2 Uw2 R' F' U2
*3. *L' D' Uw2 R' F U R2 F' Rw2 R Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Dw' L' Uw B2 Bw Rw2 Dw' B' Bw2 Fw2 U2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Dw2 R2 Fw' Rw D Dw2 U Rw Bw2 U' L2 Lw Rw2 Dw U Fw Rw D' Uw R' F L Dw R Dw B2 Fw' F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2B 3U U' 3F U B' 3R2 B F D 2D 3U 2B 3R 2F L 2L 3R 2U2 L' B L' 2F' L2 2L 2R 3F' F2 2R2 2F 3R' 2D U2 2B2 R' U2 B D' B2 2F D' 2D2 3U2 3R2 D2 3U2 2B 2D' L 2F2 L2 2R2 2B2 2F 2R D 2B2 2R 2U' 2B2 2F R2 B 2L2 2F' L D 2R' R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 L2 3L B2 L' 2R' 3U U 2R R' D F' 3R' U' 2L 3L' 2B2 2F2 D' 3F2 D' 3D' 2B2 2F' 3D2 2B2 2L2 R 3B2 2F' 3R F' 3U2 U B2 2B F2 2L2 3R2 F' 2L 3U' 2R2 R2 U 3L' F L2 3U' 3R2 2B2 2F 2U2 U B2 3L B 3R' 2B' D' U' 3F2 D 2U 2F 2L' 3L' 3U2 B' 3L 3F' 2F 2R' 3U' 3B' 3F' D2 L' 3L2 F' 3R 2B2 L 2D2 3R2 R 2U2 L2 3L' 2U2 U B2 2F' U B' 3L 2B2 2R' 2F 2L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U R' U' D2 L' D L' F' B R2 B2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U2
*2. *F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F' D' U2 L2 F R F2 R U2 L'
*3. *D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B U B R2 B2 D B' F
*4. *R2 D U F2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 F' D2 L R' F U R2 B' L' R2
*5. *L2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 L B2 F2 L' R' D' L' B D2 U' L2 B R B D
*6. *D R2 F2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B' R B D U' F' D' F R' F2
*7. *R2 F2 D B2 L2 D U L2 R2 B2 U B' R D' B' U' R' U R2 F2 R
*8. *D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B R B' F2 U' L D' B' R F D2
*9. *U L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 U L' R' F D L' D2 B' R' B F'
*10. *B L2 F' L2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 F L' D F R2 B F2 R F D'
*11. *F R' F2 D' L' B' R B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2 F' B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2
*12. *U B2 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L F' L2 F2 L B2 D2 B R' U
*13. *U2 R' F B U' R' F2 L' D L F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' L2
*14. *D2 F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' R U2 F2 R F' L' B' U' R' B' D' B2 D F'
*15. *F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L D F L U2 F' D2 L D F'
*16. *B2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 L D F L2 U' B2 U' L U
*17. *B2 U2 R B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U R' D' R B2 U2 F' R' D2 U'
*18. *F' D2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L' B2 D U L' F' R2 F2 R' U F'
*19. *L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' F' D' L R2 B' U2 F2 R'
*20. *U2 B' L2 F R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B' D F' U' L' B2 R2 D B' U2 B
*21. *L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 F' R' D F2 L F' L F' U2 B D2
*22. *L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F R' F U R' F2 D2 R U2 F
*23. *F2 D B2 R2 D L2 D L2 U2 R2 U R' F' D2 U' L F U B' F' U2
*24. *L2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B' D R' F' L2 D B R D R
*25. *B' L2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F D' F' R F' L' D' R B' F
*26. *B' R' L2 D2 F R' U R F2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 D'
*27. *F' D2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B L B2 D2 L2 B' D L F' U L'
*28. *B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F U' R' F2 R F' L B' D U2
*29. *L U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' B L2 U L' D U F' L' F L'
*30. *D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' U' F2 D2 B' D' F' U2 L' R' B U' F' U'
*31. *B' L2 U R' L' D' F' D' B2 U D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 L' D2
*32. *R' L D' R2 U2 F' B2 R B' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D L2
*33. *U2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 L U2 R F R2 U' F L R D' B2 D' L2
*34. *F R' F' L2 D2 B' R' L' U' L B2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2
*35. *F2 U' F L' B' L F' U R F R2 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2
*36. *D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L' F2 L B D2 L' F2 D2 R'
*37. *F2 R F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R B' L2 B2 D B' U F' L R U'
*38. *B2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B D R2 B R' B'
*39. *F2 R F' L D' R L U2 F' R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 U2
*40. *U2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B L' D2 F U' B2 L2 R2 F D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B' L' D2 B2 D F' U B D2 F D
*2. *R2 D' R2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L R2 B F' U' R' B' L' D' F
*3. *D R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F R B2 L B' R U' B' F2 R
*4. *D' L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' L F2 R' F' U' B D2 L2 D F2
*5. *B L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 R' U F2 D2 R F2 U' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 U2 F2 L R D2 L D2 B2 L F' D' U2 R B U' R2 D2 B D
*2. *D U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 U L D' R' D2 F U' L2 D'
*3. *R2 D2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 R' U' L' D' B2 U2 B F' R' U'
*4. *R2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F R B2 U2 B2 U' B L' D' F R'
*5. *L2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' D U R2 F L' D B R2 U' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' U' L' F U B L2 R' U' L' B D
*2. *U' F2 L' B D' F2 L' D' F' D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D F2
*3. *F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' F2 R' F' U2 L F2 L2 F' D'
*4. *B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 U F' D B R U2 F2 D L R
*5. *F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D R' D B2 F D F2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 L' B U R' B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F' U F2 R' U2 R F'
*3. *F2 L R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R B' U' L2 D2 L R2 B' L' D R'
*4. *D' Uw' R U' R U2 Fw Uw2 U2 Fw D' Fw' R D' B2 U Rw D2 L D2 Uw U2 L B Fw2 F Rw' F2 D Rw' D' U L R2 Fw2 D' Rw' F2 Uw Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F2 R' U F2 R' U'
*3. *B R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 F' R B' D L U' L' F2 L2 U2 B' U
*4. *R2 D2 Fw R U' B F' L' Rw U2 B2 R' Uw U Fw2 Uw' L' U' Fw R' Uw Rw2 R' U' B Fw U' R' Fw' D' Uw' F Uw2 L D2 B' Uw2 B2 D2 B'
*5. *U2 R Bw2 L2 B' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' L2 B U2 B' Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw' F' Dw Lw' D2 Fw F Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw D2 Rw R2 D Rw2 R' F' R2 Fw L Fw L' U2 B Bw' F' Dw Lw2 Uw Bw2 L Fw' L Rw2 R2 Dw Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R U' R L B' U L' l r b u
*2. *U L' U R L R' B l' b' u
*3. *B L' U' B' L' B U' R l' r
*4. *U' L' U' B' R U L' B' l' r' u'
*5. *L R B L' B L' U' B l' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, 2)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5)
*5. *(-3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U D' R' L' D L' D L'
*2. *U D U' L' R L' R' D
*3. *D' U L R D' R D' R'
*4. *R' L U L' U R D' U R' U'
*5. *L' D' U' D U' D R' U R'


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 5, 2013)

2x2: 7.42, (7.87), 6.19, 7.02, (4.15) = 6.87

3x3: 16.00, 17.49, (15.20), 15.50, (17.55) = 16.33

4x4: 1:18.13, 1:21.25, 1:15.68, (1:13.05), (1:27.16) = 1:18.35

5x5:

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:52.46


----------



## Outsmash (Feb 5, 2013)

Square-1: (19.59), 24.49, 26.80, 21.01, (28.26) = 24.10
2x2: 6.40, 6.23, (5.84), (7.97), 5.92 = 6.18


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 5, 2013)

*2x2* - 8.73, 7.92, (7.20), 7.84, (9.15) = *8.16*
*3x3* - 26.01, (27.37), 22.35, (19.14), 26.88 = *25.08*
*4x4* - 2:08.01, 1:57.59, (2:48.96), 1:53.65, (1:44.40) = *1:59.75*
*5x5* - 4:44.77, 4:26.66, 4:18.22, (4:07.56), (4:53.65) = *4:29.22*
*6x6* - (7:47.72), 7:23.17, (6:33.48), 7:36.44, 7:29.55 = *7:29.72*
*7x7* - 10:46.86, (12:07.97), 10:54.16, 10:47.26, (10:39.26) =* 10:49.43*
*2x2 BLD* - 48.07, 53.73, DNF = *48.07*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* :'(
*Multi-BLD* - *1/2 (22:16)*
*OH* - 45.69, 53.23, (39.69), (1:00.66), 47.89 = *48.94*
*Feet* - 4:57.52, 4:51.01, (7:44.38), 5:27.98, (4:47.33) = *5:05.33*
*MTS* - 5:29.57, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*FMC* - *66*
_Scramble - U2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 L' B U R' B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2
Solution - L' U R' L U D R D R' D' L' D L F' D' F D' R D R' D2 R' D' R D L D' L' F D F' R' D' R D' R' D R L D B D' B' L' F' D B D' F D B' D2 B D2 B' D2 B R' B' D' B D B R B2 D_
*2-4 Relay* - *2:51.43*
*Pyraminx* - (20.85), 17.08, 20.18, 19.51, (18.40) = *18.92*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 5, 2013)

*2x2 : *(7.24), 6.66, (6.20), 6.22, 6.70 = *6.53*
*3x3 : *(19.88), 22.46, 22.80, (23.91), 20.62 = *21.96*
*4x4 : *1:19.09, 1:12.79, 1:26.11, (1:27.14), (1:08.17) = *1:19.33*
*5x5 : *(2:05.97), (2:34.86), 2:20.37, 2:09.62, 2:12.57 = *2:14.19*
*6x6 : *4:03.27, 3:57.64, (4:26.34), 4:03.27, (3:49.96) = *4:01.39*
*7x7 : *(5:51.90), 5:25.02, 5:37.08, 5:13.20, (5:01.86) = *5:25.10*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 4:14.99, 4:13.84 = *4:13.84*
*Multi BLD : 1/2 (15:01)*
*OH : *1:05.96, 1:11.83, 1:14.78, (1:19.85), (58.48) = *1:10.86*
*MTS : *1:31.44, (57.69), 1:09.11, (1:40.99), 1:09.00 = *1:16.52*
*2 - 4 Relay : 1:45.23*
*2 - 5 Relay : 4:32.99 *
*Megaminx : *(1:48.80), 1:52.96, (2:01.65), 1:56.60, 1:51.73 = *1:53.76*
*Pyraminx : *10.63, 7.99, (6.89), (14.15), 7.30 = *8.64*
*Square-1 :*(31.68), 41.58, 35.23, (43.33), 38.86 = *38.56*


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 5, 2013)

*2X2X2* : (14.26) 10.69 (9.13) 10.59 10.84 = *10.71*

*3X3X3*: (31.08) 31.07 29.79 30.66 (26.55) = *30.51*


----------



## lcsbiffi (Feb 5, 2013)

*2x2*
*average*: 9.78
*times*: 11.68, (7.55), (12.35), 9.78, 7.87

*3x3*
*average*: 25.83
*times*: 27.71, (20.19), 24.54, 25.24, (34.37)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2013)

Fewest moves solution (40 moves) - pretty terrible:


Spoiler



scramble: U2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 L' B U R' B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2
solution: U B2 U' R B' R' U' R' U R U' B U B' F R' F' R U2 R' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U' R' B U2 R' B L2 D' L B2 U2 B'

inverse scramble:
2x2x2: R' B U2 R' B
2x2x3: L2 D' L B2 U2 B'
switch to normal scramble:
3X cross: U B2 U' R B' R'
4th pair: U' R' U R U' B U B'
OLL: F R' F' R U . R U' R' U'
insert at .: U R' D' R U' R' D R
2 moves cancel.

Comment: Nothing was easy - I had to work for the whole thing.


----------



## Hershey (Feb 6, 2013)

*3x3:* 13.87, 11.32, 12.78, 10.85, 13.77 = 12.62

*3x3 OH:* (13.62), (19.26), 16.76, 16.00, 16.30 = 16.35

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:49.07

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 3:11.50


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2013)

*3x3:* 17.90, 17.53, 18.47, (14.22), (18.80) = 17.97
*4x4:* 1:03.02, 1:01.20, 1:02.90, (1:12.12), (59.97) = 1:02.37
*5x5:* (1:29.94), 1:33.22, 1:32.38, (1:44.69), 1:40.34 = 1:35.31
*6x6:* (3:16.30), 3:25.97, 3:21.30, (3:31.87), 3:20.51 = 3:22.59
*7x7:* (5:42.64), 5:11.65, 5:02.82, (5:01.44), 5:06.73 = 5:07.07
*OH:* 33.34, 29.78, (28.47), 29.06, (33.46) = 30.73
*Megaminx:* 2:14.07, 2:13.02, 2:11.18, (2:10.23), (2:23.50) = 2:12.76
*Pyraminx:* 13.04, 12.24, 12.17, (15.96), (9.06) = 12.48
*Square-1:* 27.85, (22.68), 22.38, (41.68), 29.01 = 26.41


----------



## kalyk (Feb 9, 2013)

*Square-1:* 29.80, (34.48), 31.65, (26.48), 28.75 = *30.06*


----------



## Brest (Feb 9, 2013)

FMC: 34


Spoiler: Solution



U2 R2 B' D' L2 F2 L' B U R' B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 R2

x2 R' D' R L' D' L' U' L D' // Xcross (9)
L' R U R' U' L // 2nd pair (6/15)
y' L U L' // 3rd pair (3/18)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (8/26)
y l' U' L U' L' U2 l U2 // LL (8/34)
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 10, 2013)

2x2: 3.16, 3.48, 2.85, 4.31, 3.14 = 3.26
3x3: 10.97, 10.86, 11.83, 13.49, 9.29 = 11.22
OH: 20.84, 23.91, 20.79, 18.93, 14.70 = 20.19
3BLD: DNF(2:20.17), DNF(3:23.16), DNF(2:24.72) = DNF
First one was one twisted corner


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 10, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (10.18), 7.65, 8.66, 8.77, (5.58) = *8.36*
*3x3x3*: 16.85, (15.30), 15.77, (17.22), 16.68 = *16.43*
*4x4x4*: 1:10.78, (1:06.25), 1:09.44, (1:22.16), 1:09.15 = *1:09.79*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 12, 2013)

Results: congratulations to yoinneroid, mycube and antoineccantin

*2x2x2*(30)

 3.21 yoinneroid
 3.26 Tao Yu
 3.59 antoineccantin
 3.60 zaki
 4.29 mycube
 4.32 CuberMan
 4.43 jaemin0922
 4.43 Lapinsavant
 4.48 FinnGamer
 4.67 googlebleh
 4.80 gunner
 4.89 yuxuibbs
 5.28 riley
 5.80 Alcuber
 6.18 Outsmash
 6.53 bacyril
 6.88 khoavo12
 7.07 Mikel
 7.95 Mike Hughey
 8.12 blairubik
 8.15 Schmidt
 8.16 DuffyEdge
 8.36 FaLoL
 8.54 Gordon
 9.76 bh13
 9.78 lcsbiffi
 10.71 MarcelP
 11.59 hcfong
 22.61 Sebbe
 36.58 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.43 antoineccantin
 9.65 yoinneroid
 10.88 Lapinsavant
 11.22 Tao Yu
 11.57 riley
 12.52 Akash Rupela
 12.62 Hershey
 12.97 mycube
 13.41 jaemin0922
 14.03 Petro Leum
 14.14 Divineskulls
 14.46 yuxuibbs
 14.85 googlebleh
 15.26 Iggy
 15.35 FinnGamer
 15.65 gunner
 15.68 zaki
 16.33 khoavo12
 16.43 FaLoL
 16.68 bryson azzopard
 17.91 eggseller
 17.97 Dene
 18.06 Mikel
 18.33 blairubik
 19.09 brandbest1
 20.38 typeman5
 21.96 bacyril
 22.42 Mike Hughey
 23.71 Alcuber
 25.08 DuffyEdge
 25.47 Schmidt
 25.83 lcsbiffi
 26.99 Trondhat
 29.78 hcfong
 30.51 MarcelP
 34.00 Gordon
 35.88 bh13
 36.83 MatsBergsten
 42.23 Sebbe
 44.65 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(23)

 37.96 yoinneroid
 47.27 Lapinsavant
 48.75 CuberMan
 52.41 antoineccantin
 52.80 Akash Rupela
 53.53 riley
 53.97 googlebleh
 53.97 zaki
 54.65 mycube
 1:02.37 Dene
 1:08.97 FinnGamer
 1:09.79 FaLoL
 1:18.35 khoavo12
 1:18.57 Mikel
 1:19.33 bacyril
 1:20.49 yuxuibbs
 1:30.21 Mike Hughey
 1:41.75 blairubik
 1:59.75 DuffyEdge
 2:03.10 Schmidt
 2:27.46 hcfong
 2:29.89 bh13
 4:27.44 Gordon
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:17.26 yoinneroid
 1:31.27 antoineccantin
 1:35.31 Dene
 1:39.31 mycube
 1:45.55 AustinReed
 1:46.69 Akash Rupela
 1:49.65 bryson azzopard
 2:10.03 FinnGamer
 2:14.19 bacyril
 2:16.58 okayama
 2:21.79 Mike Hughey
 2:26.33 googlebleh
 2:51.88 yuxuibbs
 2:52.54 Mikel
 3:17.47 blairubik
 4:29.88 DuffyEdge
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:09.34 mycube
 3:22.59 Dene
 4:01.39 bacyril
 4:05.70 bryson azzopard
 4:40.88 Mike Hughey
 5:27.82 yuxuibbs
 7:04.45 blairubik
 7:29.72 DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:32.66 mycube
 5:07.07 Dene
 5:25.10 bacyril
 5:58.74 bryson azzopard
10:49.43 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 16.35 Hershey
 16.47 antoineccantin
 17.16 yoinneroid
 20.13 jaemin0922
 20.19 Tao Yu
 25.63 mycube
 25.78 riley
 27.79 Akash Rupela
 29.61 yuxuibbs
 30.73 Dene
 32.13 bryson azzopard
 32.63 googlebleh
 34.35 eggseller
 34.85 typeman5
 38.47 FinnGamer
 39.07 Mikel
 39.61 Alcuber
 47.09 blairubik
 48.94 DuffyEdge
 53.48 Schmidt
 1:10.86 bacyril
 1:47.14 Sebbe
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 58.82 antoineccantin
 1:04.85 yoinneroid
 3:54.49 blairubik
 5:05.50 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 8.40 riley
 15.10 Mike Hughey
 16.55 CuberMan
 28.25 googlebleh
 28.70 MatsBergsten
 43.01 blairubik
 45.94 Mikel
 48.07 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:06.17 yoinneroid
 1:06.78 eggseller
 1:13.57 riley
 1:14.14 MatsBergsten
 1:26.90 Mike Hughey
 1:35.98 blairubik
 1:55.16 Mikel
 4:13.84 bacyril
 DNF Tao Yu
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:28.69 MatsBergsten
 7:32.10 Mike Hughey
 DNF Mikel
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:26.06 MatsBergsten
18:31.28 Mikel
 DNF riley
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

9/10 (55:17)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (39:02)  yoinneroid
5/7 (38:49)  mycube
2/3 ( 5:04)  riley
3/5 (27:52)  blairubik
1/2 (15:01)  bacyril
1/2 (22:16)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:16.52 bacyril
 1:34.00 blairubik
 2:57.03 bryson azzopard
 DNF DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:01.67 Lapinsavant
 1:08.44 zaki
 1:11.65 riley
 1:12.58 antoineccantin
 1:15.50 mycube
 1:35.00 FinnGamer
 1:36.18 googlebleh
 1:45.23 bacyril
 1:47.62 yuxuibbs
 1:49.07 Hershey
 1:52.46 khoavo12
 2:23.49 blairubik
 2:28.02 Mikel
 2:47.68 Schmidt
 2:51.43 DuffyEdge
 3:28.00 bh13
 3:49.04 MatsBergsten
 4:11.71 hcfong
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:40.14 antoineccantin
 2:41.93 zaki
 3:07.80 mycube
 3:11.50 Hershey
 3:49.46 googlebleh
 3:58.32 FinnGamer
 4:32.99 bacyril
 5:30.38 yuxuibbs
 5:57.33 blairubik
*Magic*(4)

 0.84 jaemin0922
 1.21 yuxuibbs
 1.99 Mikel
 2.92 ljackstar
*Master Magic*(3)

 1.98 jaemin0922
 3.21 Mikel
 4.29 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(1)

 25.47 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 8.13 jaemin0922
 10.19 Iggy
 10.41 Perff
 11.41 yoinneroid
 15.04 Mikel
 21.97 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.86 Iggy
 4.86 yoinneroid
 5.52 jaemin0922
 5.86 antoineccantin
 6.66 Alcuber
 7.40 CuberMan
 7.78 zaki
 8.33 Lapinsavant
 8.64 bacyril
 10.02 riley
 11.67 yuxuibbs
 12.46 Akash Rupela
 12.48 Dene
 12.68 bryson azzopard
 16.03 Schmidt
 16.54 Mikel
 19.36 DuffyEdge
 25.68 Sebbe
 25.74 blairubik
 26.80 hcfong
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:20.95 antoineccantin
 1:23.10 jaemin0922
 1:36.53 yoinneroid
 1:40.33 riley
 1:53.76 bacyril
 1:55.35 AustinReed
 2:12.76 Dene
 2:16.56 bryson azzopard
 2:24.43 mycube
 2:45.22 Lapinsavant
 DNF Mikel
*Square-1*(11)

 15.82 brandbest1
 24.10 Outsmash
 26.51 Dene
 29.75 yoinneroid
 30.07 kalyk
 38.56 bacyril
 40.79 Mike Hughey
 1:19.82 bryson azzopard
 1:23.39 Alcuber
 1:23.63 Schmidt
 2:25.53 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

28 guusrs
29 okayama
34 Brest
40 Mike Hughey
44 riley
66 DuffyEdge
DNF  blairubik
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

241 yoinneroid
215 mycube
213 antoineccantin
196 riley
167 bacyril
141 blairubik
136 yuxuibbs
135 jaemin0922
134 Lapinsavant
132 Dene
130 googlebleh
125 Mikel
122 zaki
118 FinnGamer
116 DuffyEdge
116 Mike Hughey
109 bryson azzopard
107 Akash Rupela
101 MatsBergsten
99 Tao Yu
83 Hershey
78 CuberMan
69 Alcuber
67 khoavo12
63 Schmidt
59 Iggy
51 FaLoL
51 eggseller
50 gunner
34 brandbest1
34 Petro Leum
33 Divineskulls
32 Outsmash
31 typeman5
29 okayama
28 hcfong
27 AustinReed
26 bh13
22 Gordon
19 lcsbiffi
19 Sebbe
18 guusrs
16 Brest
15 MarcelP
11 kalyk
11 Trondhat
6 ljackstar
6 Perff


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 12, 2013)

Man U totally forgot my results  this is the 2nd time


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 12, 2013)

Add mine as well please 
This is 3/6 times now, I have a feeling I'm going to be reminding you all year - so I apologise in advance for that


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 12, 2013)

Best week yet. Eight more points overall than last week


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2013)

khoavo12 said:


> Man U totally forgot my results  this is the 2nd time


And DuffyEdge and Outsmash too 

As this error has happened so often I finally set myself debugging and found the error .
When the Forum changed format a while ago (maybe half a year or so?) the text "Posts:" in
the html-source changed to "Posts" without a : (although looking at the post there is a ':').
This mattered only to people who did not have a WCA Profile. 

Anyway this should not happen again, I will now update the results and include your posts.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you Mats


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2013)

Top3 again


----------

